# vServer - Wie beginne ich richtig?



## Descartes (7. August 2004)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich jetzt daheim auf WIN98 und mit XAMPP von apachefriends.org meine Seite und die Skripte fertiggestellt habe, habe ich mir einen vServer (virtuell dediziert) bestellt.

Zugegeben fühle ich mich im Moment etwas überfordert. Die Hauptfrage, die sich mir stellt, ist die:

Auf dem vServer ist ein Debian Linux mit Webmin und Confixx 3 Prof., Apache,MySQL,PHP etc. installiert. Auf der Seite von apachefriends.org habe ich gesehen, das es den XAMPP auch für Linux gibt.

Nun weiß ich nicht so recht, wie ich überhaupt Anfangen soll.

Unter Confixx arbeiten und einen Reseller mit einem Kunden anlegen, der dann meine Seite enthält?

XAMPP für Linux installieren (aber es ist ja schon ein LAMPP System auf dem vServer, dann installiere ich doch alles doppelt, oder?)

Unter /var/www/ einen eigenen Ordner anlegen, mit Webmin administrieren und Connfixx ignorieren?

Hat hier vielleicht jemand einen guten Vorschlag, wie man das "korrekt" macht? Denn ich möchte  ein aufgeräumtes und oredentliches  System haben, das man auch vernünftig administrieren kann  ...

Danke für Hinweise und Tips oder Meinungen!

Viele Grüße

Descartes


----------



## scherzbold (6. September 2004)

Hat wohl noch keiner interesse gezeigt. meld dich per icq: 162676267 oder schreib ne email holger.ass@web.de dann beantworte ich dir gerne noch ein paar Fragen


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (7. September 2004)

Hi

Also ich selbst verwende auf meinem Root-Server auch Conifxx. Sonst würde ich mit dem anfallenden Administrationsaufwand alleine nich klar kommen. Conifxx ist eigentlich brauchbar aber ich würde es an deiner Stelle nicht einfach links liegen lassen. Denn es ist tief in die Konfiguration des Apache-Webservers verwurzelt. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mal in Confixx einarbeiten und die Webserver Administration Confixx überlassen. Jedoch auch immer selbst das System auf Sicherheitslücken überprüfen. Denn Confixx ist auch nicht ganz perfekt.

Als nächstes würde ich auch Webmin absichern. Du solltest auf jeden Fall den Bereich einschränken von dem aus man sich beim Webmin einloggen kann. Danach solltest du bei Webmin SSL aktivieren. Es gibt im Web einige gute Anleitungen wie du Webmin absichern kannst. 

Deine Einstellung, dass du ein aufgeräumtest System haben willst darfst du niemals über Bord werfen. Denn sobald das System unübersichtlich wird öffnest du ungeliebten Eindringlingen Tür und Tor. 

Ich hoffe, dass dir ein bisschen helfen konnte. Solltest du noch mehr Infos brauchen schick mir einfach eine PN oder eine Mail. Ich helf dir gerne weiter.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

